# Trolling AlpineZone?  How original!



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)

What is this, 2005???


----------



## Puck it (Nov 30, 2012)

Always love a good troll!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2012)

trolololol


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)

Guys, check out this new song I found, it's very catchy!  Throw it on your I-Pod, great for skiing!


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)

This one too!!!


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 30, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Always love a good troll!!!!!!!



They have to be good first.


----------



## tt431 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I like pictures.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I like pictures.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 30, 2012)

At least we now know which way this troll rolls.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 30, 2012)

OK HS,Trololo is one your best posts ever.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


>



Ahh, a picture of me and my bros at Killington!  The ladies are all over us!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> What is this, 2005???



Maybe we'll get lucky and your protege Blizzard of Wahs will serve up some youtube vidz of him shredding the Wasatch Gnar for the community to critique!!!

If there's one consistency among internet trolls, it's that their elevated sense of self importance generally guarantees some pretty epic selfings

Don't let me down Blizzard!!!!  Let's see whatchoo got!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 30, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> OK HS,Trololo is one your best posts ever.



+1


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and your protege Blizzard of Wahs will serve up some youtube vidz of him shredding the Wasatch Gnar for the community to critique!!!
> 
> If there's one consistency among internet trolls, it's that their elevated sense of self importance generally guarantees some pretty epic selfings
> 
> Don't let me down Blizzard!!!!  Let's see whatchoo got!



The snow is a little bad right now but I am plotting an assault this weekend. Nothing fancy, but oodles cooler than getting a boner for a groomer on a firecut. 

In case you don't get my drift, I'm all human powered baby. Aint need no stinkin lifts in my day of skiin. Just man braun and large bawls. Works every time.


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2012)

bawls of wahh


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> bawls of wahh



Nick you should change your pic to a daffy. That way people would laugh with you


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 30, 2012)

Plotting an assault?!?!?

motherfuckinbadass brah!!!!!!!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Plotting an assault?!?!?
> 
> motherfuckinbadass brah!!!!!!!



nobody fuhks with the Wahhhs, not even the Wasatch. I'm gonna *uck it up on SATADAY!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> Ahh, a picture of me and my bros at Killington! * The ladies are all over us!!*



Who wouldnt be all over a top-25 skier at Killington.



deadheadskier said:


> If there's one consistency among internet trolls, it's that their elevated sense of self importance generally guarantees some pretty epic selfings



This may be one of the best arguments I've ever heard for not banning trolls (or at least allowing for a temporary stay of execution), hilarity often ensues.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> The snow is a little bad right now but I am plotting an assault this weekend. Nothing fancy, but oodles cooler than getting a boner for a groomer on a firecut.
> 
> In case you don't get my drift, I'm all human powered baby. Aint need no stinkin lifts in my day of skiin. Just man braun and large bawls. Works every time.



A weekend backcountry skier.....does that make you a..........












wait for it.........
























_*Tourist?

*_


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

BenedictGomez said:


> This may be one of the best arguments I've ever heard for not banning trolls (or at least allowing for a temporary stay of execution), hilarity often ensues.



Aint nuthin trollish about bringin the funk and keepin it real in the alpine. That's called crushing it. Pretty sure it's impossible to own a whippet and not be a badass.

If you have to google whippet you should probably just take a step back and reevaluate who you're dealing with. Modern day viking here folks.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

Highway Star said:


> A weekend backcountry skier.....does that make you a..........
> 
> wait for it.........
> 
> ...



Maybe in the Johnny Depp sense. The World Tourism Office disagrees with the common usage here folks.

"traveling to and staying in places outside their usual environment for not more than one consecutive year for leisure, business and other purposes"

I live and play in the same county folks, that aint no stinkin tourism. Unless you're talking about the Johnny Depp sense.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> If you have to google whippet you should probably just take a step back and reevaluate who you're dealing with. Modern day viking here folks.



I have to own one of these dogs to be a badass?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whippet


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have to own one of these dogs to be a badass?



Context fail.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 30, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> *I have to own one of these dogs to be a badass?
> *




Negative.  You have to own one of these dogs to be a badass.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh then I need one of these...


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


>





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That is what you like.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> Oh then I need one of these...



Clearly, you are not a golfer.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Aint nuthin trollish about bringin the funk and keepin it real in the alpine. That's called crushing it. Pretty sure it's impossible to own a whippet and not be a badass.
> 
> If you have to google whippet you should probably just take a step back and reevaluate who you're dealing with. Modern day viking here folks.



mmmmmm whippets....  oh not the gas?

Since i snowboard i can actually use my axe on super steep no fall terrain..    I do have a whippet though..


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

Scotty reminds me of the little disabled kid in the neighborhood that's mildly annoying but everyone tolerates him because doing so is supposed to build "character"


----------



## Nick (Nov 30, 2012)

gnar.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Nov 30, 2012)

dmc said:


> mmmmmm whippets....  oh not the gas?
> 
> Since i snowboard i can actually use my axe on super steep no fall terrain..    I do have a whippet though..



We speak the same language and practice the same craft. Respekt brother, I like your style.


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> We speak the same language and practice the same craft. Respekt brother, I like your style.



thx
Haven't had any reason to use the axe lately... Maybe this year at Tucks..


----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Scotty reminds me of the little disabled kid in the neighborhood that's mildly annoying but everyone tolerates him because doing so is supposed to build "character"


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 1, 2012)

I doubt this fool skis half as well as he thinks and I also doubt he has the guts to post any pix or vids besides ones he lifts from others.  You know, actual skiers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


>





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

It's me lol.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> It's me lol.



Actually it's Blizzard of Wahhs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Actually it's Blizzard of Wahhs.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Were the same oh my god no.
Actually if I keep eating burgers I will look like that soon.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 1, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> I doubt this fool skis half as well as he thinks and I also doubt he has the guts to post any pix or vids besides ones he lifts from others.  You know, actual skiers.



You are right that I'm not a good skier. Terrible actually. Glue those sticks together though and it's a different story folks.

Those who have witnessed me on the shred stick have said things such as "man you make it look so fluid" "how long have you been practicing this craft? it's effortless when you board" "oh with the buttery shred shred pow brah!"

But lets get to the real issue here folks, it's not a weenus measuring contest of who goes bigger or who goes faster. After all, it's not as much a sport as it is a recreational activity whose primary purpose is personal enjoyment and detachment from the stresses of everyday life. I think if you look within yourself and think about what snow sliding is about it will take you to a different place than you'll find within the ropes of overdeveloped real estate developments now known as ski resorts.

Until next time, keep your soul shred alive and well.

And scotty, feel free to take that annoying signature referencing your cell phone off. Nobody gives a shit that you own a cell phone capable of posting on the interwebz.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> You are right that I'm not a good skier. Terrible actually. Glue those sticks together though and it's a different story folks.
> 
> Those who have witnessed me on the shred stick have said things such as "man you make it look so fluid" "how long have you been practicing this craft? it's effortless when you board" "oh with the buttery shred shred pow brah!"
> 
> ...



Just to annoy you no.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 1, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> it's not a weenus measuring contest of who goes bigger or who goes faster. After all, it's not as much a sport as it is a recreational activity whose primary purpose is personal enjoyment and detachment from the stresses of everyday life. I think if you look within yourself and think about what snow sliding is about it will take you to a different place than you'll find within the ropes of overdeveloped real estate developments now known as ski resorts.
> 
> Until next time, keep your soul shred alive and well.



Wow! This troll actually has something soulful and inspiring to say, maybe I shouldn't ignore him.....



Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> And scotty, feel free to take that annoying signature referencing your cell phone off. Nobody gives a shit that you own a cell phone capable of posting on the interwebz.



......Oh well :roll:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 1, 2012)

Next time you want to talk about whippits please have a 50 pound tank filled with medi grade ready to share.

Thanks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Next time you want to talk about whippits please have a 50 pound tank filled with medi grade ready to share.
> 
> Thanks.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Like at Vibes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and your protege Blizzard of Wahs will serve up some youtube vidz of him shredding the Wasatch Gnar for the community to critique!!!
> 
> If there's one consistency among internet trolls, it's that their elevated sense of self importance generally guarantees some pretty epic selfings
> 
> Don't let me down Blizzard!!!!  Let's see whatchoo got!





Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> You are right that I'm not a good skier. Terrible actually. Glue those sticks together though and it's a different story folks.
> 
> Those who have witnessed me on the shred stick have said things such as "man you make it look so fluid" "how long have you been practicing this craft? it's effortless when you board" "oh with the buttery shred shred pow brah!"



I rest my case.



Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> But lets get to the real issue here folks, it's not a weenus measuring contest of who goes bigger or who goes faster. After all, it's not as much a sport as it is a recreational activity whose primary purpose is personal enjoyment and detachment from the stresses of everyday life.





Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> And scotty, feel free to take that annoying signature referencing your cell phone off. Nobody gives a shit that you own a cell phone capable of posting on the interwebz.



Skiing (sorry, I mean split board powder assaults on Wasatch Gnar) = stress feel personal connection with Ullr and Jah

Interwebz message board = weenus measuring contest.  

got it.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

speaking of the shortcomings of AZ, why is it that members have a tendency to list all days they ski on groomers? Is there a merit badge at the end of the season?

I could have gone out today but it was flat light. Not a good thing with low snow cover. So I engaged in another outdoor sport and for sure got a little closer to jah while being patient with Ullr.

Maybe if I had filmed some high speed groomers that would make you happy.. but that's where we differ. I don't see paying $60 for mediocre groomer skiing as a success.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> If there's one consistency among internet trolls, it's that their elevated sense of self importance generally guarantees some pretty epic selfings
> 
> Don't let me down Blizzard!!!! Let's see whatchoo got!





Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> speaking of the shortcomings of AZ, why is it that members have a tendency to list all days they ski on groomers? Is there a merit badge at the end of the season?
> 
> I could have gone out today but it was flat light. Not a good thing with low snow cover. So I engaged in another outdoor sport and for sure got a little closer to jah while being patient with Ullr.
> 
> Maybe if I had filmed some high speed groomers that would make you happy.. but that's where we differ. I don't see paying $60 for mediocre groomer skiing as a success.





Go, Blizzard, Go!!!!! you're killin' it brah!!!!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 2, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> speaking of the shortcomings of AZ, why is it that members have a tendency to list all days they ski on groomers? Is there a merit badge at the end of the season?
> 
> I could have gone out today but it was flat light. Not a good thing with low snow cover. So I engaged in another outdoor sport and for sure got a little closer to jah while being patient with Ullr.
> 
> Maybe if I had filmed some high speed groomers that would make you happy.. but that's where we differ. I don't see paying $60 for mediocre groomer skiing as a success.



I'm making a list in my sig because it's the only way I'm likely to keep track of it. And perhaps it will motivate me to get more days. Skiing groomers in mediocre conditions is not the destination, but the path.

For when I travel the path of icey groomers, when the snow is deep and the woods are ready to be skied, my body will be strong and my mind will be sharp. My spirit will be ready to embrace a ++++ on the Shulgin scale of skiing.

From this ecstatic vantage point I will realize that Jah and Ullr are but one, and my energy will merge with divinity. Information, understanding, empathy and wisdom will fill my heart and mind. I will see all and feel all from all perspectives at once. I experience everyone and everything working together, fulfilling their own complex narratives to create harmony in the universe.

Except, there is one missing.

The one named Blizzard of Wahhs, who didn't bother to ski early season and when Ullr brought the white, was not ready to ski into the light!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 2, 2012)

I have held off replying but no one has learned - We need to stop replying to him and he will get bored. Stop feeding him.
Wait for it...


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> I have held off replying but no one has learned - We need to stop replying to him and he will get bored. Stop feeding him.
> Wait for it...



right... i get sucked in too .... don't feed ...


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 2, 2012)

Blizzard of trolls has provided my first az sig.


----------



## Nick (Dec 2, 2012)

bobbutts said:


> Blizzard of trolls has provided my first az sig.



Nice! Woulda been good also --> oh with the buttery shred shred pow brah!


----------



## legalskier (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm making a list in my sig because it's the only way I'm likely to keep track of it.



because we all know how important that is.



bdfreetuna said:


> And perhaps it will motivate me to get more days. Skiing groomers in mediocre conditions is not the destination, but the path. For when I travel the path of icey groomers, when the snow is deep and the woods are ready to be skied, my body will be strong and my mind will be sharp. My spirit will be ready to embrace a ++++ on the Shulgin scale of skiing.



touche. May I suggest a higher cause?








bdfreetuna said:


> From this ecstatic vantage point I will realize that Jah and Ullr are but one, and my energy will merge with divinity. Information, understanding, empathy and wisdom will fill my heart and mind. I will see all and feel all from all perspectives at once. I experience everyone and everything working together, fulfilling their own complex narratives to create harmony in the universe.
> 
> Except, there is one missing.
> 
> The one named Blizzard of Wahhs, who didn't bother to ski early season and when Ullr brought the white, was not ready to ski into the light!



I and I.. my eyes have almost been brought to tears. You are mistaken however. There have been many runs floated down and white blankets sluiced by the fine edge of my board. Regions they call "powMow" "sillyFork" and "millcreek" have blessed my quiver with deep snows and plentiful turns this season.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



Zero tolerance for stalkers. Interesting.

Calling Scotty


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Zero tolerance for stalkers. Interesting.
> 
> Calling Scotty





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Your.funny not.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I went ahead and removed him from my ignore list for two reasons:

1. You fockkers quote him so much that I'm gonna see everything he post anyway.

2. some of the shit this guy says is pure comedic gold-I just can't resist the troll-fkn awesome stuff actually


I'm gonna guess 21ish years old, first...maybe second year in the Wasatch-kore!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

how does a believer (see pic) get mixed up in the crosswinds of ice-schralp here on AZ to the tune of 3,300+ posts? Lost sheep Ullr has blessed you this week. Take a few moments to indulge in the fruits.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 2, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> how does a believer (see pic) get mixed up in the crosswinds of ice-schralp here on AZ to the tune of 3,300+ posts? Lost sheep Ullr has blessed you this week. Take a few moments to indulge in the fruits.



Where is that? looks very nice!

To answer your question I have split my time in the last twenty years between east and west, Mostly west though although I've spent quite a few summers working back east. Honestly I've met and skied with a fair amount of people from this board, all were super cool and many are great skiers. There are many on here that might suprise you...


edit-the entire basin is shut today-big big storm and bc avy danger is just too high. Beleive me when I say I will be in the line up bright and early tomorrow, should be a killer day!

Edit#2-Just realized that's my pick lol! Somewhere near west ropes at loveland-tunnel face?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2012)

snoseek said:


> *I'm gonna guess 21ish years old, first...maybe second year in the Wasatch-kore*!



Excellent call on both counts.  I might take the under on the age though.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

What happens when you see the light


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Well I went ahead and removed him from my ignore list for two reasons:
> ...
> I'm gonna guess 21ish years old, first...maybe second year in the Wasatch-kore!



The light I have seen, luckily at an age young enough to enable building a life around the truth. Yet many seasons have passed since I accepted the truth and joined forces with the truth & light..  

JahLLr






In this world there is no "hardcore" or "badass" only degrees of enlightenment. This is not a competition keep in mind.. this is a discussion on what is true and what is false. Pursue the fresh and avoid the lattes my friend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 2, 2012)

Is that a Sagittarius snowboarder?

I'll need a Sagittarius skiier, then.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 2, 2012)

Seconded to what witch_hobble wrote.



Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> The light I have seen, luckily at an age young enough to enable building a life around the truth. Yet many seasons have passed since I accepted the truth and joined forces with the truth & light..
> 
> In this world there is no "hardcore" or "badass" only degrees of enlightenment. This is not a competition keep in mind.. this is a discussion on what is true and what is false. Pursue the fresh and avoid the lattes my friend.


Folks, we have on our hands a false prophet. There is no ultimate truth, merely what you perceive to be so. One so enlightened with the so called truth would not offer to offend those with dissenting views. Big words and deep thoughts but actions speak louder than words. Why would a truth seeker, which you seem to suggest is a noble endeavor, blaspheme other so called truth seekers and their chosen paths? Either a wolf in sheep's clothing or one who is blinded rather than enlightened by the light. Go forth and slay yonder Washington pow with your whippet in hand and be satisfied that you have nothing to prove, except removing all doubt, by slandering those that do not see the color spectrum as you do.


----------



## skiersleft (Dec 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Seconded to what witch_hobble wrote.
> 
> 
> Folks, we have on our hands a false prophet. There is no ultimate truth, merely what you perceive to be so. One so enlightened with the so called truth would not offer to offend those with dissenting views. Big words and deep thoughts but actions speak louder than words. Why would a truth seeker, which you seem to suggest is a noble endeavor, blaspheme other so called truth seekers and their chosen paths? Either a wolf in sheep's clothing or one who is blinded rather than enlightened by the light. Go forth and slay yonder Washington pow with your whippet in hand and be satisfied that you have nothing to prove, except removing all doubt, by slandering those that do not see the color spectrum as you do.



And to this I must add that if there happens to be an ultimate truth, it is unlikely to be the one professed by Blizzard of Waahs. God is partial to skiers, for - as we all know - She was a skier. Snowboards didn't exist when She learned to slide down the white stuff (which was more abundant then, by the way).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 2, 2012)

There is plenty of room for making grandiose statements and having a unique view of snow sports, here. Not so much for making fun of certain posters (a little light hearted fun is cool) or knocking other people's views.

A good debate is a good debate, as long as it's clear you recognize that you're only speaking from your own perspective.

I'm fairly new here and when I signed up honestly it sort of occured to me this might be a fun place to troll. But fairly quickly I realized this is a great community and there's lots to learn and share with people here, so I might as well not make an ass of myself more than is necessary.


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Seconded to what witch_hobble wrote.
> 
> 
> Folks, we have on our hands a false prophet. There is no ultimate truth, merely what you perceive to be so. One so enlightened with the so called truth would not offer to offend those with dissenting views.



Ahhh but you are mistaken! For there is a truth in the realm of snow sliding. 






Jeebus faced similar criticism. For the establishment found insults among his teachings-because they lacked humility and perspective. Don't fall prey to the insidious group think that is so ingrained in human discourse.

Pursue the truth my friends!

Jahhlr Akbar!  Jahhlr Ahbar!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 2, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> Jeebus faced similar criticism.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2012)

We all know when somebody brags about how great they are its usually just the opposite.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> In this world there is no "hardcore" or "badass" only degrees of enlightenment. This is not a competition keep in mind.. this is a discussion on what is true and what is false. Pursue the fresh and avoid the lattes my friend.



I hear ya... Lot's of what your saying I've already said and been hung up for...

I don't count days... I don't think any day that I'm skiing/riding is a good day...  I don't understand what a feeder hill is...  I've never skied in CT...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2012)

I feel honored to be in the presence of such enlightened "better than the rest of you" members.How did you become so cool?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 3, 2012)

Riding the Green Mountain Freezer a lot can make you extremely cool.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

SIKSKIER said:


> I feel honored to be in the presence of such enlightened "better than the rest of you" members.How did you become so cool?



So different opinion = cool?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> I don't think any day that I'm skiing/riding is a good day...



???? Then why do you ski/ride? Do you also sleep on a bed of nails and stick bamboo shoots under your finger nails?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> ???? Then why do you ski/ride? Do you also sleep on a bed of nails and stick bamboo shoots under your finger nails?



You just need to do this and he will be fine!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

Dude sounds like he's a top 3 boarder at K if he would stoop so low as to board there.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 3, 2012)

if this dood actually subscribed to his own belief system, he'd be out slaying and not posting messages on a messageboard


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> ???? Then why do you ski/ride? Do you also sleep on a bed of nails and stick bamboo shoots under your finger nails?



No I do not..  I ride/ski to have fun...  that good enough for you? hahah

Just the way I feel..  I don't need to be out all the time in all conditions..  Has nothing to do with masochism...  
Not sure where all that comes from...


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Still very glad that i don't need to see PukeIts attacks on me..


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

spring_mountain_high said:


> if this dood actually subscribed to his own belief system, he'd be out slaying and not posting messages on a messageboard



Can't ski all the time..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> No I do not..  I ride/ski to have fun...  that good enough for you? hahah
> 
> Just the way I feel..  I don't need to be out all the time in all conditions..  Has nothing to do with masochism...
> Not sure where all that comes from...






I totally agree when its conditions are good for each person that is when they go do what they want on the snow and have fun times.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> No I do not..  I ride/ski to have fun...  that good enough for you? hahah
> 
> Just the way I feel..  I don't need to be out all the time in all conditions..  Has nothing to do with masochism...
> Not sure where all that comes from...


You wrote "I don't think any day that I'm skiing/riding is a good day" I took it as that it is never a good day when you are skiing/riding and was joking about that.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> You wrote "I don't think any day that I'm skiing/riding is a good day" I took it as that it is never a good day when you are skiing/riding and was joking about that.


 
Yeah...  You like to "take" words without thinking about the context..

Is that how it's going to be with us?  Do i have to watch every last word so you don't "take" them as something else?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> Still very glad that i don't need to see PukeIts attacks on me..



Says he has changed for the better, but still the same old dmz!!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> Yeah... You like to "take" words without thinking about the context..
> 
> Is that how it's going to be with us? Do i have to watch every last word so you don't "take" them as something else?



When you type like that.  Um,yeah!!!!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey - Puckit...  How about we just stop this?  

I'd like to take you off ignore - I made the mistake of looking at your last post.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> Hey - Puckit... How about we just stop this?
> 
> I'd like to take you off ignore - I made the mistake of looking at your last post.




Which one? Just playing with you.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

sorry... not going to read it...

My offer stands..  PM me if you agree that it's time to just chill and stop with all the old stuff..


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> sorry... not going to read it...
> 
> My offer stands.. PM me if you agree that it's time to just chill and stop with all the old stuff..



you have pm's turned off. It is a thread about ewoks. Oh, sorry trolls.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

If you want to stop just respond to the http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?116082-Old-Feuds thread...
I'll look at your posts there...

thanks!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> Yeah...  You like to "take" words without thinking about the context..
> 
> Is that how it's going to be with us?  Do i have to watch every last word so you don't "take" them as something else?



Easy there. Things sometimes seem different in print then in spoken words. I didn't know you were so sensitive. I'll mark you up as one not to respond to because of your anger issues.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

Off his meds today!!


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Smellytele said:


> Easy there. Things sometimes seem different in print then in spoken words. I didn't know you were so sensitive. I'll mark you up as one not to respond to because of your anger issues.



No anger..   I just need to expect you to "take" my words differently than what I mean..  

No worries!! Communication over the interwebs can be dicy sometimes... 
Enjoy!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> No anger.. I just need to expect you to "take" my words differently than what I mean..
> 
> No worries!! Communication over the interwebs can be dicy sometimes...
> Enjoy!



You may want to try this!  We all ready have trouble reading Scotty's posts and now yours!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 3, 2012)

How does one read that if they can't spell?


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> Yeah...  You like to "take" words without thinking about the context..
> 
> Is that how it's going to be with us?  Do i have to watch every last word so you don't "take" them as something else?



fwiw I thought you had a typo when I read your statement, I read it the same way. "_"I don't think any day that I'm skiing/riding is a good day"". 

_I wasn't sure if it was intended to be sarcastic or not.

EDIT; after reading the rest of the thread I noticed you already mentioned that


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Difference it... You use emoticons... So I at least know your being lite hearted...


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

It's cool...

I just don't want to get dogged by Puck and over moderated by Trailboss...

nothings changed here...

Peace...


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> It's cool...
> 
> I just don't want to get dogged by Puck and over moderated by Trailboss...
> 
> ...



Not sure what you are talking about. The thread that DHS deleted (not Trailboss) was based on your request within that thread.  

I must be missing something.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Not sure what you are talking about. The thread that DHS deleted (not Trailboss) was based on your request within that thread.
> 
> I must be missing something.



People can post about car washing...  What they ate for lunch..  on and on...
I post a thread and TrailBoss is on me about keeping it "skiing and outdoor" related....  WTF?!?!


Total BS - nothings changed here...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> People can post about car washing... What they ate for lunch.. on and on...
> I post a thread and TrailBoss is on me about keeping it "skiing and outdoor" related.... WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> Total BS - nothings changed here...



That's not what happened.  Sorry you felt that way.  *I was actually agreeing with you *that we should all move on and talk about those topics.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> People can post about car washing...  What they ate for lunch..  on and on...
> I post a thread and TrailBoss is on me about keeping it "skiing and outdoor" related....  WTF?!?!
> 
> 
> Total BS - nothings changed here...



Context / semantics ... what you were JUST complaining about above. 

Trailboss' comment in that thread wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the entire thread and the direction it was going (i.e., downhill fast with no way to reverse course).

I for one would be fascinated in hearing what you ate for lunch today, or your first word you associate with "plastic" :lol:


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> That's not what happened.  Sorry you felt that way.  *I was actually agreeing with you *that we should all move on and talk about those topics.



didnt come across that way


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

Shouldn't he be out skiing and not on this forum let alnoe this thread. You in Utah, go ski.


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Context / semantics ... what you were JUST complaining about above.
> 
> Trailboss' comment in that thread wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the entire thread and the direction it was going (i.e., downhill fast with no way to reverse course).
> 
> I for one would be fascinated in hearing what you ate for lunch today, or your first word you associate with "plastic" :lol:



i started the thread... it was directed at me...

i will keep it Skiing and outdoor related from now on...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 3, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Shouldn't he be out skiing and not on this forum let alnoe this thread. You in Utah, go ski.




:lol:  You're right!


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Context / semantics ... what you were JUST complaining about above.
> 
> Trailboss' comment in that thread wasn't directed at you, it was directed at the entire thread and the direction it was going (i.e., downhill fast with no way to reverse course).



Moderation 101 -  Comunicate clearly to the audience.   If your mean something - say it.

Saying you want to keep something "skiing and outdoor related" is WAY different than actually referring to the thread being in jeopardy for some other reason..   And when that comment is made about a post in the MISC board - it makes it even more suspect imho...


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol: You're right!




Then go!!!!!  Your green light is still on.  Good god man!!!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

dmc said:


> i started the thread... it was directed at me...
> 
> i will keep it Skiing and outdoor related from now on...



You did not start the thread HS did. WHo are you kidding. Wait, it all makes sense now. You are HS. Aren't you?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2012)

Puck it said:


> You did not start the thread HS did. WHo are you kidding. Wait, it all makes sense now. You are HS. Aren't you?



the thread DMC was referring to where Trailboss made the comment was started by dmc.  The thread was deleted per DMC's request.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> the thread DMC was referring to where Trailboss made the comment was started by dmc. The thread was deleted per DMC's request.




See there is he goes again typing something differenthen what he means.!!!!


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 3, 2012)

re: recent posts







back to the important things


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 3, 2012)

Dear Ullr please bless these mountains


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 3, 2012)

and DMC, have no fear, for haterz gonna be hatin


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 3, 2012)

Holy crap what did I miss here today?


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 3, 2012)

spring_mountain_high said:


> if this dood actually subscribed to his own belief system, he'd be out slaying and not posting messages on a messageboard



like everyone else I must bide the realities of life. One cannot pursue the ooooooeeeeee-powPOW 24/7. Realities like

a) Dynamic avy conditions in the few areas with good coverage



b) Sitting in a hotel far away from SLC. Must plan weeks for spring worship of Ullr's work..


----------



## dmc (Dec 3, 2012)

Early season can be problematic when it comes to snow actually sticking to the base...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 12, 2012)

After four beers last evening Jahhlr spoke to me and said "go forth and sleep! for you have windbuff to surf tomorrow. Rejoice!"

and it was so. Early season and rusty but some nice soft turns. It was a windy ascent but powder was had and a soul was rejubinated.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

Blizzard of Wahhs said:


> After four beers last evening Jahhlr spoke to me and said "go forth and sleep! for you have windbuff to surf tomorrow. Rejoice!"
> 
> and it was so. Early season and rusty but some nice soft turns. It was a windy ascent but powder was had and a soul was rejubinated.



4 Utah beers is like having no alcohol at all.

Sent my great phone, sent from my phone. Sent from my mobile device. Sent from me to me for me . Sent from my cell phone. Should you put those pictures in the non North east trip thread.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 12, 2012)

Read the first few pages. Is it worth all 13?


----------



## Blizzard of Wahhs (Dec 12, 2012)

2knees said:


> Read the first few pages. Is it worth all 13?



how much free time do you have?


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 13, 2012)

Why allow this guy to continue making a joke of your site?  Or do you encourage fake troll accounts here?


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2012)

^That's a good question. My default stance is to see where things go but they don't appear to be changing


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2012)

This has been one of the strangest threads I have ever read...


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Train wreck.  Couldn't look away.


----------

